# AR Handload feeding problem!



## Apex Predator (Feb 17, 2014)

I received my new Ruger SR-762 and love it!  The only problem is that it won't shoot hand loads!  It will chamber and shoot them one at a time, but will not feed out of two different magazines.  Factory ammo works fine out of both my Magpul and DPMS mags.  The bolt strips them out of the mag and chambers them, but you can see the bolt doesn't go fully into battery.  The bolt is about 3/16" from being fully forward, and the round is very difficult to extract using the charging handle.  When feeding the rounds one at a time, it fires and extracts all rounds flawlessly.  The factory rounds and the re-loads are not appreciably different in any dimension.  The hand loads are .001-.002 smaller in most measurements.  Any ideas?


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 18, 2014)

Are you using a full length resizing die?   Auto loader cartridges must be completely resized to properly feed and chamber.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, I forgot to ask, but are you crimping?


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes to full length resizing and crimping.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 18, 2014)

There should be some AR experts on here to help you with this issue.  Also, you might search or post this question on some of the AR forums.  I have loaded for autos that were sensitive to case size, but not ARs.  Good luck.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 18, 2014)

Is is possible that during the crimping process the bottle neck is being slightly deformed? I regularly create this problem for me. 
Also, I've stopped most of these problems by cutting each batch to the trim to length. 
Chamber each reloaded round, make sure to do it till the bolt closes completely, then inspect the edge of the neck for where the cartridge heavily contacted the chamber and left an abrasion.


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 18, 2014)

Run it WET. Lube the heck out of the BCG for the first few hundred rounds. .308 AR's need a little time to smooth up.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 18, 2014)

Small base resizing die.....use em on all my semi-autos and have no problems. The fact that your reloads are .001-.002 larger than factory is probably your reason. Simple fix. Also pay attention to powder selection on your semi autos....fast burning powders work best in general terms. I suspect your resizing is the culprit here though. Good luck!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 18, 2014)

godogs57 said:


> Small base resizing die.....use em on all my semi-autos and have no problems. The fact that your reloads are .001-.002 larger than factory is probably your reason. Simple fix. Also pay attention to powder selection on your semi autos....fast burning powders work best in general terms. I suspect your resizing is the culprit here though. Good luck!



The reloads are smaller than factory.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 18, 2014)

fishtail said:


> Is is possible that during the crimping process the bottle neck is being slightly deformed? I regularly create this problem for me.
> Also, I've stopped most of these problems by cutting each batch to the trim to length.
> Chamber each reloaded round, make sure to do it till the bolt closes completely, then inspect the edge of the neck for where the cartridge heavily contacted the chamber and left an abrasion.



Both rounds will drop freely into the chamber, fire, and eject without problem.  I painted one re-load with a black sharpie, and there was no undue contact marks.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 18, 2014)

wareagle700 said:


> Run it WET. Lube the heck out of the BCG for the first few hundred rounds. .308 AR's need a little time to smooth up.



I think this will be my next attempt.


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 18, 2014)

For what's its worth, I use standard dies for all my semi autos and have never had a sizing issue. Unless you are using once fired military brass, it's not a big deal.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm curious what powder/load/bullet you are using in that short barreled animal?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 18, 2014)

Chances are it is short stroking.  You are getting just enough bolt movement to eject and pick up the next cartridge, but not enough to create the momentum to push it into battery.

Try putting a round in the mag and then closing the bolt using the bolt release.  If it chambers completely, then short-stroking is your most probable cause.  The cure for that is a faster powder or a bit larger charge with the load you have.

If it wont pick it up and chamber it, then it may be bullet seating depth (getting hung on the feed ramp).  Try seating them a bit deeper.

Finally, it may be as wareagle pointed out and you just need more lube.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 19, 2014)

HandgunHTR said:


> Chances are it is short stroking.  You are getting just enough bolt movement to eject and pick up the next cartridge, but not enough to create the momentum to push it into battery.
> 
> Try putting a round in the mag and then closing the bolt using the bolt release.  If it chambers completely, then short-stroking is your most probable cause.  The cure for that is a faster powder or a bit larger charge with the load you have.
> 
> ...



This is occurring from the first round, so powder charge isn't coming into play yet.  OAL is within spec, and the same as the factory round.


----------



## Seering (Feb 19, 2014)

had a similar issue with certain "bulk" bullets when reloading .. they had a bit of  different shape ..much more rounded nose on the bullet.
same weight and such .. but  different shape .. did a little bit of polishing on the feed ramp solved it..

Found it with a black marker on the bullet .. the pattern on the nose the way it hit the ramp .. jammed it just a hair ... just enough to remove some of the momentum for a complete closure.

Just a thought.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 19, 2014)

a chamber or case gauge like a wilson will tell you if you reloads are ok. always the best way.

pictures of the reload verses the factory ammo you're using may help too


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 20, 2014)

jglenn said:


> a chamber or case gauge like a wilson will tell you if you reloads are ok. always the best way.
> 
> pictures of the reload verses the factory ammo you're using may help too



How can a photo help, just curious?  I've measured every conceivable dimension, and the reloads are slighter smaller than the factory stuff, except for the rim diameter, which is .0015 larger.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 21, 2014)

Black marker helps allot.  My old dies would not push the shoulder back to proper place and left a small bulge at base.  New small base dies solved my issue.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 21, 2014)

trial&error said:


> Black marker helps allot.  My old dies would not push the shoulder back to proper place and left a small bulge at base.  New small base dies solved my issue.



I've done the sharpie trick, and observed no undue contact.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 21, 2014)

see if you can find a case gauge...


----------



## markland (Feb 21, 2014)

I use standard dies with mine, no problem, but I have a 5.56, but do have to reduce overall length to feed and function my reloads properly thru my Rock River.
Different bullets have different tapers to them and some may require a shorter depth setting.  Just a thought.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 22, 2014)

The part that is really hard to wrap my head around is how I can drop them into the chamber, release the bolt, and fire with no issues.  Ejects perfectly, as well.  When releasing the bolt on these handloads in the mag, it won't fully engage into battery, and it's very tough to manually eject that round.  No issues whatsoever with factory rounds.


----------



## wareagle700 (Feb 22, 2014)

Drop a factory round into the chamber and ride the bolt home. Use the forward assist to fully close the bolt. Then manually extract.

Do the same with your handloads and see if there is any more resistance compared to the factory rounds. If so, you probably have a sizing issue. If not, it may be a issue with the bullet design/seating depth feeding into the chamber.

Keep it wet.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 22, 2014)

once fired with the heat and pressure the brass is basically resized thats why it ejects after pulling the trigger.


----------



## devin25gun (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like your cases aren't sized right.  Probably the shoulders on the cases it sounds like.  Also what kind of bullet types are you using. Ive had issues with some ballistic tips but usually when I increase the oal ...Also there is a oal on ar's specifically.  They are not the same as a bolt rifle.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 12, 2014)

She is having trouble feeding anything from the mags now.  She is headed back to Ruger today.  Sure hope they can sort it out, because I love the gun!  If it's not reliable, I don't want it.


----------



## fathersam (May 5, 2014)

It sounds like short cycling. Bolt is not going all the way back to come back with enough force to take the next bulet from the mag . sending the rifle back to the manufacturer is the best option.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 6, 2014)

They re-barreled the rifle, and polished the chamber.  Feeds factory stuff now fine.


----------



## wareagle700 (May 6, 2014)

Good deal! Glad it got worked out.


----------



## trial&error (May 8, 2014)

How about the reloads?


----------



## Apex Predator (May 9, 2014)

Same, same on the reloads.  I've got quite a bit of good military rounds, and just bought a few hundred to get me by until I need the good stuff.  I'll just not shoot reloads, or use small base dies.


----------



## Early-14 (May 9, 2014)

I don't know what brass you are reloading  (head stamp ), but some brass with a thick case neck will swell the case below the neck when the bullet is seated.  The same happens when cases have be reloaded several times.  The case neck gets thicker and we must thickness trim the case neck to specs.  (Just saying,  some thing to check )


----------

